# Your Lifestyle Choices.



## PatAW (Apr 15, 2019)

Do you drink more Alcohol housed up or Drink more on the road?


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Apr 15, 2019)

Absolutely


----------



## Nickythedrifter420 (Apr 15, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## roughdraft (Apr 15, 2019)

i drink a lot more while travelin


----------



## TayNZ (Apr 15, 2019)

on the road


----------



## Jerrell (Apr 15, 2019)

I drink more when I'm sitting still.


----------



## Coywolf (Apr 15, 2019)

I totally think this depends on the situation, influencing factors, and people associated. I am currently drinking just as much as I had on the road, while homebuming it. Soooo. Ya, as others have stated, my answer is "yes"


----------



## beersalt (Apr 16, 2019)

I drink more on the road. 
1. Because a lot of other travellers I hang with like to drink. 
2. Because after a day of making fuck tons of miles, (most days) I deserve a beer.
3. It's easier to interact with many strangers while spange/busking when intoxicated. Plus, it loosens loosens up my wrists- so I can play washboard better. 

I still want to drink every day.. But, being in one place for extended amounts of time makes it easier to save money, and refrain from buying alcohol.


----------

